# Graveyard sounds



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I have an outside graveyard display this year and am hoping people here can recommend some CD's to play outside that will give a nice effect for this?


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

We use the CD "Cemetery of Unrest" (Sounds of Gore vol. 5) you can purchase here:

http://www.halloweenmusicgalore.com/


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

If you are willing to mix your own soundtrack, you can make some cool sounds using just your own voice and some minor alteration in a sound editor. Playing with pitch and speed disguises things nicely. Breathing or blowing becomes wind. Whispers and moans with some nice reverb are very unsettling. Get creative, it's fun to see what you can come up with! (And the failed experiments and the bloopers are an endless source of amusement...)


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

I make my own too. I use Adobe Audition 2.0, but there are some good free programs (like Audacity) out there as well. You can combine different clips of your favorite sounds this way.

Krough (Grim Visions) made a really nice one last year that I liked. It was like 15 min. long. He was offering it free. DK if he still is. www.grimvisions.com


----------



## Nchaunting (Sep 13, 2007)

Have you tried just going on Amazon and searching, We did it last year and the kids loved it!

Amazon.com: The Graveyard: King Diamond: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@21EGN3MYK6L

Check it out and they aren't that expensive either


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nchaunting said:


> Have you tried just going on Limewire which is FREE, then pick up some CD's and burn the different music. We did it last year and the kids loved it!


Be careful Nchaunting.

Forum rules:

3.1 Discussion of illegal activities such as software and music piracy and other intellectual property violations are not allowed.


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

If you have the time, it would be cool to make your own. I find that some of the CD's that you buy have unwanted background music with the sound clips I want.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I picked up a halloween cd from dollar tree it has a great graveyard thing it has a pumpkin and cat on it.


----------

